# Case fan switch on Lian Li PC-70



## EJDC (Feb 1, 2005)

ABout two years ago I bought an aluminum Lian Li full tower, whose quality and appearance are just great. But there's one small problem: on the front - just above the two input fans is a small three-position switch, which allegedly controls the rotational speed of these fans.

But there is no labelling of the switch positions, and I cannot tell either visually or audibly what they are. Presumably, they correspond to low, medium and high - but which is which?

Any other Lian Li fan (no pun intended !) who knows - I would appreciate your help.

TIA.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had that case.. If you look at it the farthest right hand switch is slow, then moving left it goes faster till you hit the third speed.. You wont see much difference in speed. Download speed fan and you will see you might get an extra 200 rpm 
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## EJDC (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks very much, geek73. Somewhat counter-intuitive.........


----------

